# Check engine light for traction and Stabilitrax... car jerks around and idles very low



## Hammocka (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LTZ 1.4L that just was serviced for water outlet and upper and lower radiator hoses. Rat chew threw the hoses. Rat is now dead. Took it for a drive and it ran fine after the service. I filled up my tank at 76 and drove home. An hour later, I drive to take-out and a sequence of events happens;
1. Check engine light comes on
2. Traction control light comes in
3. Warning message for “Stabilitrax service” and “Service Traction Control”
4. Car starts idling low and jerking quite moderately.
Vacuum leak? I can barely build LEGO’s so any advice would be helpful. Thanks and lemme know if you need more information


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Have you don’t any pcv checks on the car?

Check this out: 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


----------



## Hammocka (Oct 31, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Have you don’t any pcv checks on the car?
> 
> Check this out: 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


I have not! I don’t know much about cars frankly, but I’m sure I could look it up.
Update: found a hissing sound but am not sure exactly where it’s located, but something sounds like air escaping


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep, you need a new valve cover and either a pcv fix kit from cruzekits.com or a new intake manifold also.


----------



## Hammocka (Oct 31, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yep, you need a new valve cover and either a pcv fix kit from cruzekits.com or a new intake manifold also.


Checked the valve cover and did not hear anymore hissing noise. Any possibility that there was just oil or dust stuck in there and it’s out now?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Hammocka said:


> Checked the valve cover and did not hear anymore hissing noise. Any possibility that there was just oil or dust stuck in there and it’s out now?


If you put your finger over the hole in the valve cover diaphragm, under the eco tec cover, does the hissing stop?


----------

